# Is it bad that I eat 10-20 eggs EVERY day?



## DaBeast25 (Mar 4, 2011)

I typically go 9 whites and 1 whole....and I'll often do this for 2 seperate meals throughout the day....

I feel like it's a lot but I like them and I do get protein from chicken breasts, fish, shakes, greek yogurt, etc... as well on a daily basis.

any real problem with this?


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 4, 2011)

perfectly fine.  u can even eat more yolks and not have to worry.  there was just a post about eggs that might give u some more info.  (Anyone eat whole eggs?)


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't normally cut that many yolks out. But yeah I eat a lot of eggs too.


----------



## mbottoni69 (Mar 4, 2011)

it's not bad, it just seems your protein might be a bit high


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 4, 2011)

Is it safe to assume you can fart on command?  Seriously though, is gas an issue with that volume of egg protein?


----------



## Clenbut (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the eggs are are good for the cholesterol levels, i am talking about the good cholesterol not the one which may be harmful for the heart, but eating a lots of egg a day may cause some other problems, eggs are quite hot i think, and eating 10 eggs a day may cause the eating sensation in body and can also cause the dehydration you have to drink lots of water to make your body normal.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 5, 2011)

Not as long as it fits into your macros (daily caloric intake).


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 5, 2011)

haha, gas IS a problem but I've attributed it moreso to my carb consumtion.

Is there any real research showing egg protein to creat more flatualence?

As far as protein being high... an egg white is only about 3 grams of protein so it takes A LOT to add up


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2011)

Have your cholesterol checked. 

Tend to believe that high cholesterol is very dependent on genetics. My uncle has low cholesterol, mine is around 150, and my grandmother (passed at age 87 with sisters who lived to 90 and 95) lived on scrapple and eggs, a traditional PA Dutch menu. No oat bran for her.


----------



## carter1990 (Mar 8, 2011)

Clenbut said:


> I think the eggs are are good for the cholesterol levels, i am talking about the good cholesterol not the one which may be harmful for the heart, but eating a lots of egg a day may cause some other problems, eggs are quite hot i think, and eating 10 eggs a day may cause the eating sensation in body and can also cause the dehydration you have to drink lots of water to make your body normal.



Most def good cholesterol. 

Do you eat organic or non organic(conventional)? Egg yolks have the good cholesterol. I think this debate will go on for a long time whole eggs vs. egg whites.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2011)

I can eat 10 scrambled eggs, but not the 10 boiled eggs


----------

